# Company Shills



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

It's getting to the point of absurdity how many company shills are members of Hobby Talk. Every thread, every post has but one purpose to push the products of one company. And just like a bad dream it never ends. These individuals have nothing but glowing reports of everything and anything to do with this company. Some even have so-called reviews of the company's products; always glowing of course. And just dare raise a question about any of this company's product's and your attacked from all sides for daring to speak your mind. But even that's not good enough they have to go crying to the moderators screaming for blood; to get you banned. P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C !


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Guys that are "shilling" are generally pretty easy to spot, and can usually be taken with a grain of salt.. And to be honest, it doesnt bother me. There's usually good points to be made about any product. And every company has its "fanboys". That's the nature of hobby stuff. So what?


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, the "AW products are the greatest!" reviews I generally skip right over. I understand though, the quickest way to stop getting free product and early releases is to badmouth a company.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, I usually dont pay much attention to reviews. I would rather try it for my self and form my own opinion about it. I dont always believe in all the hype without seeing for myself, if its not what I expected to be or how it was reviewed, no big deal It can be returned, and I wont buy it again. but thats just me and how I roll.... :wave:
asennafan: I also love aw products. except the super III chassis tho, too many problems with them but they can be fixed up to run great if your into tearing them apart and changing parts.. but the bodies are beautiful
.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

kriket said:


> Yeah, I usually dont pay much attention to reviews. I would rather try it for my self and form my own opinion about it. I dont always believe in all the hype without seeing for myself, if its not what I expected to be or how it was reviewed, no big deal It can be returned, and I wont buy it again. but thats just me and how I roll.... :wave:
> asennafan: I also love aw products. except the super III chassis tho, too many problems with them but they can be fixed up to run great if your into tearing them apart and changing parts.. but the bodies are beautiful
> .


aren't the bodies interchangeable with other MFG chassis???
if so...problem "Fixed"
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Everybody's got one...*

We all have our own opinions, we're entitled to them, and we're all entitled to voice them. What some see as a positive for the hobby, is viewed negatively by others. AW seems to get most of the fingers pointed at them, albeit deserved at times. I'm guilty myself of finger pointing. Let's look at this objectively.

Some say it's good. It's promoting the hobby, and portraying it in a good light benefits everyone involved. Whether it's the guy who snaps the pix and writes reviews, or the guy running the company, or the average Joe customer happy to have something to buy. Their point of view is anything that's being produced is good, and they have a good point. It's available, still in production, and for the most part works as it should. 

The flip side is, if it's not manufactured correctly, doesn't run like it's supposed to beyond minor tweaks, it leaves a sour taste in the mouths of folks just getting back into the hobby. Shoddy quality doesn't hook newbies. I won't even get into the S3 chassis (the mounts are different 123, but I believe the wb is the same). 

We're split fairly evenly in regards to what side of the fence we're on. One thing I've figured out over my years here on HT is we all have to look at both sides and see *we're all* pretty much right. Instead of arguing whether the glass is half empty or half full, we really should be thankful we have a glass with anything in it at all. 

We have opportunities now that we could have only dreamed of a few years ago. There's the high quality T Dash chassis available at a very reasonable price. A new factory modified T Jet chassis (evo) is right around the corner, and a slimline chassis is close behind it. 

While I might point the finger at AW for not making any new T Jet bodies, I have to keep in mind that JL/AW have made over 40 T Jet bodies over the years. They have pushed out new drag bodies; and as Ralph3 just posted, a new KITT Trans Am body is being released for Xtraction. They also just released the Indy cars (great except for the S3 chassis issues). 

All I'm getting at is while there are some issues out there, there is also some really good stuff too. Instead of focusing on the negative aspects, stay positive that things will continue to improve for us hobby-wise. We all have our opinions. You don't have to agree with anyone else. But I would like all of us to respect each others point of view.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

slotcarman12078 said:


> We all have our own opinions, we're entitled to them, and we're all entitled to voice them. What some see as a positive for the hobby, is viewed negatively by others. AW seems to get most of the fingers pointed at them, albeit deserved at times. I'm guilty myself of finger pointing. Let's look at this objectively.
> 
> Some say it's good. It's promoting the hobby, and portraying it in a good light benefits everyone involved. Whether it's the guy who snaps the pix and writes reviews, or the guy running the company, or the average Joe customer happy to have something to buy. Their point of view is anything that's being produced is good, and they have a good point. It's available, still in production, and for the most part works as it should.
> 
> ...


As always Joe your the voice of reason; and I've never found fault with anything you've said. As a matter of fact I agree with you most of the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Repeat after me.....

"These are TOY CARS, and there is no such thing as a bad toy car."

Sheesh.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The post that started this thread is inaccurate and, as is often the case for the poster, mean-spirited. His M.O., demonstrated many times, is clearly to stir up trouble and then kiss up to the moderator. The remedy is long overdue.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Crimnick said:


> Repeat after me.....
> 
> "These are TOY CARS, and there is no such thing as a bad toy car."
> 
> Sheesh.


And with that; ....I shall retire to Bedlam. .... :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Schillville?*

C'mon Terry, give us a break. It's common knowledge. Check the archives...aye?












Just pretend to chug the Koolaid, and everything will come up Teddy Bears, Gumdrops, and Rainbows. Otherwise we'll have to listen to yet another round of compromising apologies, personal attacks, and lame-o PC excuses for the latest release of poor quality controlled mediocrity.


The best way to affect change is to kick them right in the wallet, by directing your hard earned slot dollars to their competitors.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> The post that started this thread is inaccurate and, as is often the case for the poster, mean-spirited. His M.O., demonstrated many times, is clearly to stir up trouble and then kiss up to the moderator. The remedy is long overdue.


Yeah I get it. ....You don't like what I say; you don't like the way I say it. But most of all you just don't like me. I kinda got that little message from the oh so friendly PM you sent me. But not being a particularly bright guy; perhaps you can explain to me what " The remedy is long overdue " might entail ? After all I should be kept informed of such details seeing as it may concern me. Obviously you must have the answer TK; if so the case is Solve'ed. :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Bill Hall said:


> C'mon Terry, give us a break. It's common knowledge. Check the archives...aye?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely right Bill, ......it just so happens I love koolaid; I can chug it by the gallon. And Gumdrops are right up my alley as well. LOL An absolutely beautiful Halloween display by the way; it puts my pathetic pumpkin carving skills to shame for sure. Halloween, even better than Christmas !!! No one can stand anymore pathetic apologies; least of all me. I just don't think I have anymore left in me. I've got more people on HT hatin' on me than old Osama had. I'll just vote with my 85 cent Canadian Dollar as you so wisely put it. I'm gettin' too old for this nonsense anyway. I hope things are going good for you buddy. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Which companies*



A/GS said:


> It's getting to the point of absurdity how many company shills are members of Hobby Talk. Every thread, every post has but one purpose to push the products of one company.


Please be specific. Which companies do you feel have members shilling for them? Not asking you to name the shills, just the companies.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I Will give A/GS a good lesson, STOP reading posts that you know will shill for certain manufacturers... As for me, I am done reading all your whining posts that seem to flame everyone all the time. Get a fricken grip. A 64 year old that doesn't play well with others... you must be a hoot at the old folks home!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

rodstrguy said:


> I Will give A/GS a good lesson, STOP reading posts that you know will shill for certain manufacturers... As for me, I am done reading all your whining posts that seem to flame everyone all the time. Get a fricken grip. A 64 year old that doesn't play well with others... you must be a hoot at the old folks home!


very good there rodstrguy, its getting bad.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

A Canadian Nico! Best thing folks, mass use of the "ignore" feature...


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

tasman said:


> Please be specific. Which companies do you feel have members shilling for them? Not asking you to name the shills, just the companies.


I thought it was obvious; as for the shills themselves I'm afraid they're all too obvious. The company is: AUTO WORLD; as for the shills themselves follow the money trail. They'd be the ones on here that sell the product themselves; are always ecstatic in their report of every release no matter how minor or trivial it may be. Flogging this companies cars to death; and even going so far as to come up with so-called reviews that praise every aspect of the car to death; without ever giving so much as one example of a single flaw or problem with the cars.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> C'mon Terry, give us a break. It's common knowledge. Check the archives...aye?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awe Gee Bill,
I hate it when you're totally logical & accurate 

yeah, company "Promo's" are everywhere, on about any topic imaginable..
I'm NOT REFURRING to JUST "HT" 
(look @ our modeling forum, but NOT complaining, hence it gives a lot of us a "HEAD's-UP" on the ONLY news about w/ever hobby(s) We/U/Me are into :thumbsup

a lot of Us " 'Ol-Farts", are set in our ways & opinion's, "Fragile-Ego's" are out there as well...

I've been a complainer about AW for yrs.
NOW, that they have a "Silver Screen" series, I'm following them like "Archie Andrews" follows "Veronica Lodge", tongue hanging out & drooling...
(actually copied another members "Archie's-Car" from an old yellow AFX 4gear :thumbsup

this isn't to say that they have perfected anything by any means...
yeah; chassis-issues, proportion issues, chassis vs body stance issues, ect.

hoping 2 find alternative chassis for the new Indy-Bodies myself...
Bud's HO, has had "Just The Bodies" for $$ (maybe still does ???)

but back 2 what I was saying....

1st Amendment; YOU are ENTITLED to ANY Opinion you have....
"I" just Don't have to Agree with it.. RESPECTIVELY (with all due respect)... 

let's just ALL remember that Last-Word.... "RESPECTIVELY" :thumbsup:
and things should be a lot easier on us all....

Love ALL U Guys & Opinion's !!!! :thumbsup::wave:
(may Not always agree w/ 'em,... but hey)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Terry, I replied to your "Private Message" but since you seem to like sharing portions of them on the public forums, I'll just save you the trouble and share my reply here as well...

Over the years I have invited friends and relatives to visit this forum to learn about the hobby. It's generally a friendly place where people help each other out and learn about things new and old. Some people prefer certain types of cars more than others. When people are discussing a type of car that I may not be as interested in, I may lurk sometimes to see what I might learn. I think it would be rude to crash their party and express my feelings about their interests -- even once. Perhaps occasionally I might ask a gentle question if I'm wanting to learn a little more. But it's way over the line to repeatedly feel the need to flame them. I think about my friends who might stop by the forum to see what the hobby is all about lately and wonder if their enthusiasm is getting soured by a tiresome guy like you. That's why I stand up to someone like you.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

rodstrguy said:


> I Will give A/GS a good lesson, STOP reading posts that you know will shill for certain manufacturers... As for me, I am done reading all your whining posts that seem to flame everyone all the time. Get a fricken grip. A 64 year old that doesn't play well with others... you must be a hoot at the old folks home!


 I've got a good suggestion for you mind your own business ! Don't like what I say ? Don't read it then ! I don't live at the old folks home sonny boy ! Maybe you should take some of that advice you give out so freely and quit whining about what I have to say. There's a big difference between us; I COMPLAIN, it's you and others like you that whine like some little girls. Your the one that needs to get a grip, snot nosed punk !


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

If someone shares a news story about AutoWorld releasing a new set of cars, they're not a "company shill". Some people will like the new release and others won't care so much. But with every new release from AutoWorld, Terry will feel the need to remind everyone of how much he doesn't like AutoWorld. That's not news and it doesn't help anyone. He's done it repeatedly. He inserts his insults in the midst on existing threads and he starts his own threads. He sends PMs if he thinks his message isn't getting through. That's the definition of a forum cancer.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> Terry, I replied to your "Private Message" but since you seem to like sharing portions of them on the public forums, I'll just save you the trouble and share my reply here as well...
> 
> Over the years I have invited friends and relatives to visit this forum to learn about the hobby. It's generally a friendly place where people help each other out and learn about things new and old. Some people prefer certain types of cars more than others. When people are discussing a type of car that I may not be as interested in, I may lurk sometimes to see what I might learn. I think it would be rude to crash their party and express my feelings about their interests -- even once. Perhaps occasionally I might ask a gentle question if I'm wanting to learn a little more. But it's way over the line to repeatedly feel the need to flame them. I think about my friends who might stop by the forum to see what the hobby is all about lately and wonder if their enthusiasm is getting soured by a tiresome guy like you. That's why I stand up to someone like you.


 That's very interesting; ....NOW SIT DOWN AND SHUT UP YOU SNOT NOSED PUNK !!!


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

wheelz63 said:


> very good there rodstrguy, its getting bad.


HOW"S THE ORDERS GOING WHEELZ63 ? :thumbsup:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

ruralradio said:


> A Canadian Nico! Best thing folks, mass use of the "ignore" feature...


I'll take that as a compliment; I've read some of his stuff he's a lot more interesting than a lot of you guys are. You could use him on HT. It would certainly liven the place up that's for sure !


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

...

Okay, *everybody out of the pool*!

:freak:
Now I know how how my mother felt.
Sheee. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> If someone shares a news story about AutoWorld releasing a new set of cars, they're not a "company shill". Some people will like the new release and others won't care so much. But with every new release from AutoWorld, Terry will feel the need to remind everyone of how much he doesn't like AutoWorld. That's not news and it doesn't help anyone. He's done it repeatedly. He inserts his insults in the midst on existing threads and he starts his own threads. He sends PMs if he thinks his message isn't getting through. That's the definition of a forum cancer.


Your the punk that sent me a PM in the first place. At least get your story straight. But the fact is the truth doesn't abide in you does it. Thanks for sending out the PM's to your little friends today so you could all gang up on me at one time. You probably didn't think I'd figure out your little scheme to attack me like that did you ? The fact is when dealing with your kind I know exactly what to expect. :wave: Have a nice day. .... LOSER !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Fire Bugs of a Feather*



A/GS said:


> I'll take that as a compliment; I've read some of his stuff he's a lot more interesting than a lot of you guys are. You could use him on HT. It would certainly liven the place up that's for sure !



For ever carrying a can of gasoline and a pocket full of matches. Contributing no useable content or information beyond his belly full of sour hot air used to fan flames of "argument for arguments sake", disguised as "spirited debate".

giggle .... so exactly like you;

other than he was permanently exiled, then crawled under the door sill using an alias and got stomped again. 

See your future! Be your future!

Try and envision the concept that the individual enclaves (slotboards) are actually very separate communities. They "were what they were" long before you happened along with your "tell it like it is, whether it's appropriate or not" mentality. Each community has a different theme or decided personality that is as unique as a fingerprint.

For example,

The H0 related HT Slot car forums are decidedly collector oriented, and AW and Ebay are the gorillas on that block. The new business model IS openly commercial. It seems like Schillville ... uhhhhh .... because it is! HT now allows vendors to advertise openly in public forum. ... and thats OK; because fundamentally it's what they are ABOUT. See? 

Conversely, the H0 portion of SCI slot board is weighted towards racing. Your gonna get a healthy dose of BSRT, AFX-Race Masters, and of course the NASCAR of the slot world... FRAY. SCI does not allow their vendors to advertise in public forum.

Two COMPLETELY different business models. On one hand you have an unregulated free for all; like a pie eating contest at the County Fair. On the other hand you can wander up to the desert cart and choose a slice without being shoved, prodded, and wheedled; because it IS regulated.

There is no right or wrong, just choices you have to settle on.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Bill Hall said:


> For ever carrying a can of gasoline and a pocket full of matches. Contributing no useable content or information beyond his belly full of sour hot air used to fan flames of "argument for arguments sake", disguised as "spirited debate".
> 
> giggle .... so exactly like you;
> 
> ...


I guess your good friend TK must of PM'd you as well; you wouldn't want to miss your chance would you. What a pack of ravenous sheep ! You'll have to all get together after this and practice your insults. What an epic fail. If your going to insult someone you'll have to do a lot better than this. Absolutely pathetic ! No guts, no glory, just a bunch of losers. And all this because you can't tolerate your beloved Auto World being justly criticised . You might as well " giggle " you all act like a bunch of girls/sissies anyway.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Gee, isn't this a nice thread, I spent the entire weekend at an endurance race and I come back to this! For the record I test tires for Super Tires and I race with the owner of Slot Car Corner. I recommend products because I believe they are good, not because I can get free samples. I have been in the hobby for 53 years, I am a retired chemist who did research for 42 years. I studied electronics in college and went to two Army schools on radio repair before I spent a year fixing control tower equipment. I am a slot racer that has run HO, 1/32nd and 1/24th cars all around the Northeast US. I don't claim that I know everything, but I have written articles that many people have found to be helpful.
I don't consider myself to be a shill for any product, it is also not my policy to refer to any product as junk. If there is a problem with a product I would rather post a way to fix it, otherwise I tend to remain silent. If I test a car or a set of tires I do that under very carefully controlled conditions and I have posted the way that I do my testing. I post the numbers and let the reader draw his own conclusions in many cases.
It has always been my goal to impact the hobby in a positive way.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay. Enough of this crap. This thread is closed. A/GS gets a week's vacation, not because of flagged posts though. RESPECT!!! LEARN IT!!! I haven't even bothered to look at my emails (sure there's plenty though). Everybody take a chill pill.


----------

